
Our week off from Slack - bauc
https://wildbit.com/blog/2018/07/17/our-week-off-from-slack
======
crsv
Great story from the team at Wildbit. I'm a big fan of what Chris and Natalie
have built there with their awesome team in Philly. Definitely interested to
see where the next shift around communication and culture takes place as more
teams become reliant on these newer channels. Slack is ultra helpful to the
business, but it's definitely creating some challenges that we're just now
starting to discover as it gets truly ingrained in our work culture.

